# Little Boy at Phlick's Maltese



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just a heads up for those in their puppy search. Phlick's Maltese (in TN) has a boy available. I believe he's about 16 weeks now. He's half sister to my Leila and full sister to Sophie (jenniferhope423's new pup). 

From what I've heard, Janet is great to work with, too! 

Here's the link: Phlicks Maltese - Our Puppies


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a handsome man!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

She is WONDERFUL to work with! We email back and forth every week. She is very concerned about her dogs and bonds with them so much that she keeps her retirees because she can't bear to part with them. She was incredibly honest about her dogs and answered every single question that I had. I met Sophie's brother and sister when I went to pick her up and they were soooo cute I wish I could have taken all 3!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am telling you she has some of the cutest babies I have ever seen. I love looking at your Leila and Sophie's pics.....they do not come any cuter than that!! Janet is a fine person and I still want Buttons!!!!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I am telling you she has some of the cutest babies I have ever seen. I love looking at your Leila and Sophie's pics.....they do not come any cuter than that!! Janet is a fine person and I still want Buttons!!!!!!


OMG Buttons is gorgeous! I was so thrilled to get to meet her when I went to get Sophie. I am so glad that I went to her house to get her. She welcomed me right in and let me love on all her dogs. The show dogs were in their crates to keep their coat but the others were running all over the house and having a ball. I wish I could have stayed there all day playing with them!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> OMG Buttons is gorgeous! I was so thrilled to get to meet her when I went to get Sophie. I am so glad that I went to her house to get her. She welcomed me right in and let me love on all her dogs. The show dogs were in their crates to keep their coat but the others were running all over the house and having a ball. I wish I could have stayed there all day playing with them!!


I'll bet you felt you had died and gone to heaven!!!:wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I am telling you she has some of the cutest babies I have ever seen. I love looking at your Leila and Sophie's pics.....they do not come any cuter than that!! Janet is a fine person and I still want Buttons!!!!!!


I agree completely!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I want Chaos, Nikki's mom! LOL! She's retiree and Janet can't bear to let her go!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

This little boy has been sold


----------

